# Brand New 5d3 with 1500 shutter counts.



## fallenflowers (May 13, 2012)

I just purchased a brand new 5d3, had it preorder a week prior picking it up. went home taken a few pictures (about 30) and from curiosity went to eoscount to check out the shutter counts. The shutter counts showed well over 1500 and serial number 5 which i found weird. I also notice when i first turned on the camera the time and date never showed. I have taken a few more shots just to make sure eoscount is accurate. The website really updates the shutter counts which i have taken. 

The CF and SD card i bought for this camera also brand new. I got this camera at Henry's, presumably authorize retailer. Another thing i would like to mention, the employee that sold me the camera said it is the latest batch with light leak fixed by manufacturer. When i got home i notice the first 6 digital serial number is 1 instead of 3. I am shocked that i was being lied to, also with a camera that is defective with 1500 plus actuations. it was my mistake to not check the serial number before buying. up until now, why would the store still have the first batch of camera? 

anyone have any idea why my brand new 5d3 has over 1500 shutter actuations? am i getting a returned or refurbished copy? what should i do?

Note: I just figured that you can check your shutter counts in the camera. in the menu setting under batter info. it showed the shutter count. the number matched with the photos i have taken. which is 55. Now that i think its either eoscount is incorrect or someone have reset the shutter count. I am surprised no one have mentioned about shutter count from camera, you should check it out.


----------



## smithy (May 13, 2012)

It sounds like it could have been a shop floor model. I suggest you call your dealer to find out what's going on...


----------



## Hesham (May 13, 2012)

fallenflowers said:


> I just purchased a brand new 5d3. went home taken a few pictures (about 30) and from curiosity went to eoscount to check out the shutter counts. The shutter counts showed well over 1500 and serial number 5 which i found weird. I also notice when i first turned on the camera the time and date never showed. I have taken a few more shots just to make sure eoscount is accurate. The website really updates the shutter counts which i have taken.
> 
> anyone have any idea why my brand new 5d3 have over 1500 shutter actuations? am i getting a returned or refurbished copy? what should i do?



A decent retailer should NEVER re-sell returned or store opened items. Opened/returned items should be sold as OPEN BOX! That's why I AVOID ONLINE RETAILERS WITH PHYSICAL STORES!!! period. If a retailer sends me open items, they are pushing the cost of their flexibility (no questions return policy) to the customer.

I would not accept such treatment even if the camera is fine. It is a matter of principle. I would also stop dealing with such retailer.


----------



## Wideopen (May 13, 2012)

U either got a demo or a returned one :-\ id take it back.


----------



## TheFarmer (May 13, 2012)

Where did you purchase it?


----------



## bornshooter (May 13, 2012)

Take it back and go elsewhere thats a second hand 5d3 they have sold you as new basically


----------



## Harv (May 13, 2012)

Have you checked the file number of your last image to confirm the count is the same as eoscount says it is?

Their website does not show that it supports the 5DIII (although the site might not be updated to include that body).


----------



## takoman46 (May 14, 2012)

Wow, that's definitely not right for your brand new camera to have some mileage on it. I would take it back to your dealer and get it replaced.

On another note, is there any way to check the shutter count using Mac OSX? I understand that eoscount only works on internet explorer, and internet explorer only runs on windows...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 14, 2012)

Where did you buy it? 

It is a violation of Federal law to sell a used item as new, and reputable sellers do not do it, particularly not B&H or Adorama.

Call the dealer and ask.


----------



## michi (May 14, 2012)

helpful said:


> Unfortunately, this is no biggie.
> 
> I have gotten equipment that is used from nearly any dealer, both physical stores and the big name "reputable" online merchants. Even from Amazon.com.
> 
> ...



I completely disagree with all you say. First of all, sure, the companies need to make money, but they also need to be honest. They need to tell you that it was used, and maybe give you $50 off or some other incentive. That should be included in their overhead.

I also disagree, I don't think 1,500 actuations are "like new". Given the short time the camera has been out, his 5DIII was used quite a bit apparently.

The fact that you knowingly buy a camera at new price even though it was obviously used is odd too. On top of that, you happily spend the money for extra warranty rather than asking Best Buy to give you a free extra warranty since they are obviously selling you a used camera. You might as well take the chance and buy it from Amazon for less. I just don't understand your logic, however it is very kind of you to support your local dealer and letting them get away with bad business practice. Some sales clerk is probably very happy and will probably be encouraged to try to do this again...


----------



## wickidwombat (May 14, 2012)

just a thought, did you use a freshly formatted card with the camera?
cards from another camera can pick up numbering where the other camera left off


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 14, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> just a thought, did you use a freshly formatted card with the camera?
> cards from another camera can pick up numbering where the other camera left off


 
That is only for the file number assignment. EOScount tracks actual shutter actuations regardless of the file number on your card.


----------



## wrack_of_lamb (May 14, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Where did you buy it?
> 
> It is a violation of Federal law to sell a used item as new, and reputable sellers do not do it, particularly not B&H or Adorama.
> 
> Call the dealer and ask.



Violation of federal law or not, B&H does this. I have bought "new" items from them that were clearly opened and returned. (Box taped closed, disorderly packaging, etc.) Once, after testing the item, I discovered why it was returned: it didn't work at all. I brought it back and tried to exchange it, but it was "they only one available." So I just took my money back. Note that this happened more than once. Granted, overall it has been less than 5% of my purchases with them, but they do it.


----------



## pwp (May 14, 2012)

My 5D3 had a similar situation, the first file names were just over 5000. I was surprised. Even a shop demo wouldn't show numbers like this. 

There is a simple entirely plausible explanation given by our local CPS representative. Unless you are using a brand new card, the camera will pick up header information from the CF card to establish a commencement number. In your case it was 1500, in my case 5000. It's just a number and does not correlate to shutter actuations.

Paul Wright


----------



## wickidwombat (May 14, 2012)

pwp said:


> My 5D3 had a similar situation, the first file names were just over 5000. I was surprised. Even a shop demo wouldn't show numbers like this.
> 
> There is a simple entirely plausible explanation given by our local CPS representative. Unless you are using a brand new card, the camera will pick up header information from the CF card to establish a commencement number. In your case it was 1500, in my case 5000. It's just a number and does not correlate to shutter actuations.
> 
> Paul Wright


thats what I meant


----------



## Dylan777 (May 14, 2012)

1500 is not much on 150K lifetime shutter, but paying full price for brand new 5D III - you should talk with store manager - get some discount or get another brand new unit.

It likes buying brand new car with 1000 miles on it  

GoodLuck,
Dylan


----------



## Hesham (May 14, 2012)

fallenflowers said:


> I just purchased a brand new 5d3, had it preorder a week prior picking it up. went home taken a few pictures (about 30) and from curiosity went to eoscount to check out the shutter counts. The shutter counts showed well over 1500 and serial number 5 which i found weird. I also notice when i first turned on the camera the time and date never showed. I have taken a few more shots just to make sure eoscount is accurate. The website really updates the shutter counts which i have taken.
> 
> The CF and SD card i bought for this camera also brand new. I got this camera at Henry's, presumably authorize retailer. Another thing i would like to mention, the employee that sold me the camera said it is the latest batch with light leak fixed by manufacturer. When i got home i notice the first 6 digital serial number is 1 instead of 3. I am shocked that i was being lied to, also with a camera that is defective with 1500 plus actuations. it was my mistake to not check the serial number before buying. up until now, why would the store still have the first batch of camera?
> 
> ...



You seem to be a nice person. But the fact is you are paying premium and they are making a lot of money by just getting the Boxed 5DM3 and forwarding it to you. When you made the transaction, you made it to get a NEW product. Ask yourself, if on the website they have stated that the camera is a return from a customer who purchased it just to play around with it for few weeks then just before the 30-day money back expires, he returned it. Would you still pay full price?

Some retailers do this deliberately knowing that they are 'nice' people out there who would rather keep the used stuff than go through the hassle of returning & re-purchase. Surprisingly they get away with that many times.

Believe me, if they did not factor the cost of returns, they would not have allowed such a long return policy. Stop worrying about the big multimillion worth retailer and worry about your hard earned money and demand some respect from those who live on your decision where to put your money!


----------



## xps (May 14, 2012)

The problem is, that the legal situation depends on, in which country you live. 
When I bought the Eos 60D, I got an camera that had scratches on the lens lock in the front and some fingerprints on the Ocular. And when I tried to insert the memory card, I was astonished: There was an SanDisk Extreme 16GB pro indside. An Memory card full with hundreds of photos from an car race... 
I phoned the dealer where I bougt it and they affirmed that this camera is new. So I looked into the Internet and identified the person, whom the memorycard belongs to. And he told me, that he used my Eos 60D on an fotoworkshop and was happy, that someone found his memory card (with excellent photos on it). 
Canon Germany told me, that the dealers are allowed to test the Camera if its ok. But in my opinion, testing does not mean, that they shoot thounsands of pics and lean it to photographers that join an photoworkshop. 
But the legal situation is not clear in this special case. I phone an lawyer that is an expert in these things. He wrote some letters to the dealer and at the end I got an Eos 60D that was new (after writing an reader letter in an consumer protection magazine)


----------



## bhavikk (May 14, 2012)

I'm curious about this as well. I just brought a 5D Mark III from the store, after I brought it and waited for my friend to get his (he had to be put on back order, since the dealer gave me priority as I am not a enthusiast). 

I noticed that whatever they had displayed in the 5D Mark III location was now gone. I assume that is what went into my box. I will find out in July as I got it tax free and can only pick it up when flying out of the country which happens to be in July!

I'm not too fussed about the shutter count as long as it is not 5000, which would be on the steep side for something on display.


----------



## hoghavemercy (May 14, 2012)

I checked mine don't shoot much it has 606 on eos count but my last file that i took was 594, so 1500 is a bit high, you should return it since you paid a lot, hope all goes well for you.


----------



## elmerpr (May 14, 2012)

I checked mine and EOSCOUNT.com was reliable: my 7D gave the count of 8864 and my brand new 5DMIII 198. It only works with Windows Internet exoplorer browser, though...


----------



## smithy (May 14, 2012)

After reading these posts, I made sure that I formatted my CF card before inserting it into my new 5D3 today... When I powered up the camera for the first time it asked me to enter the date and time zone, and the first photo showed up with the number '0001'. There were no fingerprints on the camera body at all either.


----------



## aboody (May 14, 2012)

[size=10pt]I will ask you some questions to clear all the doubt about your problem:

Believe me 1500 is not Joke, it mean some one take it for few days. please answer the below ,

1- Is the battery was sealed with blue cover , normally if you need to open it, the blue cover will damage.
2- when you open the camera has been ask you to put the date.
3- the cover of the small Lens was there or not ( i mean above the main screen the Lens to see thro and there is cover on it )
4- check the belt for the camera was in the plastic and was deficit to install or not.[/size]


----------



## eeek (May 14, 2012)

pwp said:


> My 5D3 had a similar situation, the first file names were just over 5000. I was surprised. Even a shop demo wouldn't show numbers like this.
> 
> There is a simple entirely plausible explanation given by our local CPS representative. Unless you are using a brand new card, the camera will pick up header information from the CF card to establish a commencement number. In your case it was 1500, in my case 5000. It's just a number and does not correlate to shutter actuations.
> 
> Paul Wright



No, that's not true. If the camera is brand new, it will still rewrite to FC0001. Even on a used card. This guy got a used camera. It's really that simple.


----------



## sailingsilkeborg (May 14, 2012)

It's mind boggling to me to read comments to the effect that it's not a big deal to get a used camera with 1500 actuations (sold as though it's brand new), because the total shutter life of the camera is going to be much much more than that. 

The law in my state and 2 adjoining states is directly contrary to that proposition, as the law should be. 

It would be better for us all if those few who hold this notion just send periodic cash donations to manufacturers to help them with their bottom line. The last thing in the world that I need is for commercial producers of consumer goods to start making the exaggerated claim that "most people" now think a little bit of prior, undisclosed use of "new" products is alright, as long as there's just not "too much" prior use. A more vague, ready-for-abuse criteria for "new" could hardly be imagined. Just as you're either you're pregnant, or you're not, a product sold as brand new is either brand new, or it's not. And if you see other retailers "doing it too," you should be calling them because it's blatantly illegal in the several states whose law I'm familiar with, and probably in yours, too.


----------



## bhavikk (May 14, 2012)

sailingsilkeborg said:


> It's mind boggling to me to read comments to the effect that it's not a big deal to get a used camera with 1500 actuations (sold as though it's brand new), because the total shutter life of the camera is going to be much much more than that.
> 
> The law in my state and 2 adjoining states is directly contrary to that proposition, as the law should be.
> 
> It would be better for us all if those few who hold this notion just send periodic cash donations to manufacturers to help them with their bottom line. The last thing in the world that I need is for commercial producers of consumer goods to start making the exaggerated claim that "most people" now think a little bit of prior, undisclosed use of "new" products is alright, as long as there's just not "too much" prior use. A more vague, ready-for-abuse criteria for "new" could hardly be imagined. Just as you're either you're pregnant, or you're not, a product sold as brand new is either brand new, or it's not. And if you see other retailers "doing it too," you should be calling them because it's blatantly illegal in the several states whose law I'm familiar with, and probably in yours, too.



I would say 1500 is too much, I wouldn't even expect a demo model to have >200 before being sold. The problem with "new" in electronics is that it needs to be tested before it gets to the retailer. So I would expect that the various modes get tested and that the buffer is recording sufficiently etc.

It's like the chip inside your computer, Intel's manufacturing process actually turns on the chip and then they run the chips through a stress test. Depending on where it failed it becomes a server chip or desktop chip, some might just not function and need to be tossed.

I am assuming they are running the final firmware on the camera during testing which might not be true, they might be running a testing piece of software which runs through the tests automatically and therefore the shutter actuation's aren't even recorded.

I wouldn't expect to pay full price for a demo model of a LCD TV because it would have a large number of running hours which actually affects it's lifespan. 

So what is a reasonable shutter count for a new camera, 0.1% of MTF or 1% of MTF?


----------



## eeek (May 15, 2012)

bhavikk said:


> So what is a reasonable shutter count for a new camera, 0.1% of MTF or 1% of MTF?



The reasonable shutter count on a new camera is zero. Period.


----------



## digiitch (May 17, 2012)

Just received my 5D Mk III yesterday. Before I did anything, I checked it out on eoscount.com and the shutter count showed 0. I was worried that I was going to get something that had been returned, but luckily it is totally new. This was purchased from Adorama, and even though I selected free 7-10 day shipping, it arrived in less than 72 hours. I'm very happy with this purchase experience.

If mine had shown 1500 shutter activations, I believe I would have returned it. But it would have been difficult to see it come and then go...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 17, 2012)

elmerpr said:


> I checked mine and EOSCOUNT.com was reliable: my 7D gave the count of 8864 and my brand new 5DMIII 198. It only works with Windows Internet exoplorer browser, though...


 
I found EOS count to be right on with my 1D MK IV, its the only windows shutter count tool that works on some models. For a 5D MK II, you can also try EOS Info, both work perfectly and should give the same number, since its coming from the Camera SDK.

These only work with certain models though.


----------



## fallenflowers (May 18, 2012)

Thanks all for the input, i called the manager where i purchased the camera, and i was able to return for another brand new body. This body has 0 shutter count


----------



## Tcapp (May 18, 2012)

fallenflowers said:


> I just purchased a brand new 5d3, had it preorder a week prior picking it up. went home taken a few pictures (about 30) and from curiosity went to eoscount to check out the shutter counts. The shutter counts showed well over 1500 and serial number 5 which i found weird. I also notice when i first turned on the camera the time and date never showed. I have taken a few more shots just to make sure eoscount is accurate. The website really updates the shutter counts which i have taken.
> 
> The CF and SD card i bought for this camera also brand new. I got this camera at Henry's, presumably authorize retailer. Another thing i would like to mention, the employee that sold me the camera said it is the latest batch with light leak fixed by manufacturer. When i got home i notice the first 6 digital serial number is 1 instead of 3. I am shocked that i was being lied to, also with a camera that is defective with 1500 plus actuations. it was my mistake to not check the serial number before buying. up until now, why would the store still have the first batch of camera?
> 
> ...



Its worth mentioning, if you check shutter count under batt. info, it shows how many photos have been taken on that battery, not over the life of the camera. Everytime you take the batt out and recharge it, the count goes down to 0.


----------



## smithy (May 18, 2012)

fallenflowers said:


> Thanks all for the input, i called the manager where i purchased the camera, and i was able to return for another brand new body. This body has 0 shutter count


That's an excellent outcome!


----------



## hhawk (Sep 7, 2012)

I had good results with EOSCount.com. I got a brand new 5d MkIII with 0 Yaaa! : )


----------

